# Dead Island



## Jing (Feb 16, 2011)

Originally announced like what 3-4 years ago, we finally get an official tralier for it.



Its supposedly coming out this year.

Edit: Heres the article explaining some gameplay.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

It's easy to make a flashy trailer to show off to people to build up hype for your game.

I'll reserve opinions until we actually see or hear something about gameplay or even story, albeit its never a strong point with any zombie movie or video game. Biggest thing to drive them are atmosphere (which I haven't seen yet), or gameplay gimmicks (like Dead Rising).


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, we certainly DID need another zombie game.... 

That being said, does anyone else notice how elaborate these game trailers are becoming? First you had live people in a train for Resistance 3 and now THIS.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember this game, wow I thought it was canceled or something. Hope to see a gameplay video from it soon.

That was a very emotional trailer, really good.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 16, 2011)

Game looks deep bro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Game looks deep bro

I might actually get this, it mentioned "RPG".


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

RPG Zombie? Ooooh.... this has my interest.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll just wait for Class3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I will wait for nothing and make my own Zombie RPG.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

All I have to say is the trailer is fucking great.. but looking at the gameplay screen shots...  Looks like your typical zombie game._ Meh._ However.. I will be following this game closely.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

When is a zombie game NOT a typical zombie game? Just can't be done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Is this actually in first person or is it third person? I think if it's 90% melee it'd work better in third person. Like Demon's Souls.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what are supposed to be actual gameplay (doubt any of them) but anything that looks close to it are in first-person.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

"First-person zombie-slasher/action-RPG." 

 The RPG part got me.... but... how much is this RPG. I'm interested.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Remember, "RPG" is thrown on to EVERYTHING now.

Again, I'll just wait for the zombie MMO.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Indeed, that's why Im not really expecting much.. maybe somehting like Halo:Reach's RPG?  

There is a Zombie MMO?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Probably more like "oh you get to upgrade a couple of things sometimes, it's totally RPG bro" deal. But I'll remain hopeful.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

It's actually not an MMO anymore, but it still sounds better, imo. Just look up Class3. It's actually now classified as an "open-world zombie-survival game" for XBLA. Sounds much more interesting (about actually surviving - rescuing or abandoning survivors, establishing a homebase, barricading it, getting supplies including food and such, etc). then limited to just bashing zombies in the face.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2011)

**Watches thread**

Bigger bitch tears CANNOT be shed. God damn.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

"Bitch tears"? Just because nothing about the game is shown?

God forbid they show us even one second of gameplay after four years of nothing. This trailer does nothing. It's like watching the "Destiny" trailer of Dragon Age II. Sure, it looks pretty... but it isn't saying jack about the gameplay and how it looks in-game.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't know anything about the game but that was a fantastic trailer


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 16, 2011)

Will the game have you play as the wife? Don't think I saw her get killed in the trailer, and might be an interesting angle. 

Bah, as if the trailer will actually have anything to do with the final product.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 17, 2011)

;______________________;


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> "Bitch tears"? Just because nothing about the game is shown?




No...."Bitch Tears" because i liked this trailer immensely.

Relax dude. Take a chill pill.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

I loved the trailer, simultaneously starting from the beginning and going forwards while also starting at the end and working backwards. It was brilliantly done. I think I remember hearing about this game a lot years ago, but it fell off the radar... Not that it matters, since I think that trailer put it back on there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I loved the trailer, simultaneously starting from the beginning and going forwards while also starting at the end and working backwards. It was brilliantly done.



I personally liked the ending best where it seems like the father is abandoning his daughter to the zombies. He should have.

I only discovered this game's existence yesterday when some guy on /v/ posted the trailer so all of the vaporware and development drama slides right besides me. Couldn't care less.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2011)

Theres a version of the trailer going forward for those that want to see it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

I am now a sad frog again. ;____;

Seriously, what a great trailer. I hope the game will live up to the trailer.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice trailer. Haven't seen gameplay yet but, deep brah!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Gameplay video wanted.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gameplay video wanted.



They only show gameplay to people who actually intend to buy the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

I might buy it.


----------



## Jing (Feb 17, 2011)

Some pics from the facebook page.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Physically looks impressive but the screenshots are so bipolar. Is it first-person? Third? Both? Do you play as multiple characters? I can't take that woman in the mini-skirt seriously. And oh hey, yet ANOTHER zombie related piece of media encountering military.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Strange indeed. I'm hoping 3rd person. It just fits better with melee. First person melee has always been kinda .


----------



## Jing (Feb 17, 2011)

Its a first person game, and there is co-op yes. I think that woman is the character we've seen the most of, the only other character I know of right now is some rapper on the island too.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Is... is that tribal tattoo?? Not that it'll effect the gameplay but...


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Then they need to stop psyching us out with first-person screenshots if it's third-person.

And, lol, tribal tattoos.


----------



## Jing (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont think it is...


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I loved the trailer, simultaneously starting from the beginning and going forwards while also starting at the end and working backwards.



Yeah, the first thing it reminded me of was _Memento_. Pretty creative technique. 



Garrus said:


> And oh hey, yet ANOTHER zombie related piece of media encountering military.



Are you talking about the picture where the girl's holding the samurai sword? The uniformed zombies were apparently police.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 17, 2011)

If the trailer is trying to tell us that this is a zombie survival game that focuses less on the blood, gore, and killing and more on the emotional aspect of a zombie attack then it could be worth playing.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> If the trailer is trying to tell us that this is a zombie survival game that focuses less on the blood, gore, and killing and more on the emotional aspect of a zombie attack then it could be worth playing.



I'm hoping this too. I don't want another_ huuur duuuur __ZOMBIES _game. It's uncreative and boring. Come-on developers.. don't fail me. 

But that fact that one of the characters is a rapper already makes me go..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Rappers are tough, bro. They from the street.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Although I wasn't much for the game itself, no zombie-survival game character will surprise Zoe of Left 4 Dead.

Genre Savvyness > All other traits


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

For the people that want to see what Dead Island looked like before, here's an interview from back in '07. A few things might've changed since then, but the main concept should be the same.

[YOUTUBE]PaTtf7iS5Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2011)

Rapper? What?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's just hope it's better than Call of Juarez.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> If the trailer is trying to tell us that this is a zombie survival game that focuses less on the blood, gore, and killing and more on the emotional aspect of a zombie attack then it could be worth playing.



I'm hoping this too. This trailer's actually causing a stir because of the little girl in it. It's pretty damn draining, so I'm expecting that this game is gonna focus on telling more of a story. If it's not, I'm gonna have to facepalm Deepsilver hard.

I mean, I've heard of cheap marketing ploys, but... 



The Boss said:


> I'm hoping this too. I don't want another_ huuur duuuur __ZOMBIES _game. It's uncreative and boring. Come-on developers.. don't fail me.
> 
> But that fact that one of the characters is a rapper already makes me go..



Rappers exist, dude. It's not a fictional occupation used only to legitimize stereotypes (though most media doesn't try  hard to prove otherewise) 
I have a feeling they're not gonna caracature him like most games or movies would.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> [YOUTUBE]PaTtf7iS5Ak[/YOUTUBE]


I seriously hope there is more to it then this... that's why they stall it till now... right..? 



Shirker said:


> Rappers exist, dude. It's not a fictional occupation used only to legitimize stereotypes (though most media doesn't try  hard to prove otherewise)
> I have a feeling they're not gonna caracature him like most games or movies would.


Imagine Kanye trying to survive a zombie apocalypse.... yeah... how about no.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv-SQc6LA2E&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2011)

Heh, that video. That's actually how I found out about this game.

Poor guy


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

It was a pretty bullshit trailer (not that I think it's "wrong" I just thought it was ridiculous).

And if only games were as good as their marketing-strategy trailers... then maybe Dante's Inferno might've actually amounted to something.


----------



## Jing (Feb 17, 2011)

Another article.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh dear God...



You ARE playing as Kanye West. And I'm not sure how to feel about the descriptions.



> The four unlucky people you will be controlling are described as a leader, a tank, an assassin, and a jack-of-all-trades. Each of these characters brings something unique to the profession of zombie killing and can be further specialized by leveling up and progressing down one of three skill trees. The leader, for instance, can be specialized to boost his party's performance or maximize his effectiveness with the island's limited gun supply. Techland wants to give you plenty of options for dealing with the deceased by loading up each character with plenty of active skills. These skills can then be used in concert with other player's skills to devastating effect, such as using the tank's ability to knock enemies prone followed by the assassin's ability to quickly slay foes.


----------



## Jing (Feb 17, 2011)

This is sounding like a mix of Dead Rising 2 in terms of weapons and combining them, and a bit of Fallout with the sandbox/free roam aspect and degrading weapons.

And some Borderlands with the characters and their abilities...


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Who wants to take bets that when the huge, hulking, stereotypical black man is cast as "the tank" (and not "the leader"), that there will be more claims of racism than RE5 received?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2011)

Game looks wack


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Oh dear God...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE playing as Kanye West. And I'm not sure how to feel about the descriptions.



... guess I spoke a little too soon...  Well.. I guess I'm just waiting for gameplay footage now. I don't really have much hope for it to be as good as the trailer.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

> Imagine Borderlands set on the Just Cause 2 island with the Left 4 Dead style of zombies, featuring a quest system similar to Fallout 3 and the weapons system of Dead Rising 2. Blend all of that together, and you get Dead Island; or, as Deep Silver likes to refer to it, a "first-person zombie slasher action RPG."


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like they're trying too hard to be everyone else instead of their own thing. The moment you start comparing your game to another, you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Why can't we make our own character.  Game would be ball'n.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why can't we make our own character.  Game would be ball'n.



Because then the developer couldn't stereotype everyone.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Sounds like they're trying too hard to be everyone else instead of their own thing. The moment you start comparing your game to another, you're just asking for trouble.



Well, it's hard to stay original now a days. Almost any game today can be compared to another in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well, it's hard to stay original now a days. Almost any game today can be compared to another in some way, shape, or form.



Nothing is original these days but the developer themselves should not be relating their game to other games. It totally removes any disillusion that the game is original.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Nothing is original these days but the developer themselves should not be relating their game to other games. It totally removes any disillusion that the game is original.



I'm sorry if you were referring to the quote I posted, it was actually from Destructoid and the person previewing the game made that connection. I don't think the actual developers are comparing it like that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, okay then. My mistake.

My previous comments about racial stereotypes still stands though.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why can't we make our own character.  Game would be ball'n.



You are so spoiled from Bioware.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because then the developer couldn't stereotype everyone.



And it'd be impossible to give the character.... character, or make a plot, or history. 



Helix said:


> Well, it's hard to stay original now a days. Almost any game today can be compared to another in some way, shape, or form.



I've started to see this being reversed though with the lesser known games. I've started seeing allot more games that prefer going for atmosphere and style over realism which is making them MUCH more unique and interesting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> And it'd be impossible to give the character.... character, or make a plot, or history.



Because Mass Effect 1-2, Dragon Age: Origins, Dragon Age II, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas... no plot or history or character in those. 

As if any of these characters will have "character" anyway. Common error of zombie games and flicks.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Oh dear God...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE playing as Kanye West. And I'm not sure how to feel about the descriptions.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because Mass Effect 1-2, Dragon Age: Origins, Dragon Age II, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas... no plot or history or character in those.
> 
> As if any of these characters will have "character" anyway. Common error of zombie games and flicks.



I am of course referring to the character you're playing as. Whenever you make a game where you have the player design their own character they come out as one of three things, either there is no story, the story has virtually no input from your character aside from "go here, do this", or your character is given certain choices to go in certain directions with the story but their is no personality to your character.

And from the recent info coming out, I don't have high hopes for this game either now, I was replying to the whole, make your own character trend I've been seeing lately. I'm too much of a traditionalist with story telling (An author makes a story and you watch/read/play it) to really like this new outlook.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2011)

The game isn't going to be exactly like the trailer, Dead Island is an old game and they needed to be remembered very quickly, thus emotional zombie girl was born.

Not to say it wasn't well done, one of my favorite trailers by far, I can only hope that we actually do get an amazing story.

Then again it looks like one of the playable characters is the mother...very interesting indeed. Bravo visceral, bravo.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The game isn't going to be exactly like the trailer, Dead Island is an old game and they needed to be remembered very quickly, thus emotional zombie girl was born.
> 
> Not to say it wasn't well done, one of my favorite trailers by far, I can only hope that we actually do get an amazing story.
> 
> Then again it looks like one of the playable characters is the mother...very interesting indeed. Bravo visceral, bravo.



I'm losing hope and should probably abandon it though. All the information they're giving out is about the gameplay, if this really were focusing on story like we'd like to see then you'd think they'd be promoting that aspect.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> I am of course referring to the character you're playing as.



As was I.

Also, how did Visceral get dragged into this?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

They're going to be doing a Dead Island movie, as well.


*Spoiler*: _Story Here_ 





> Just days after its trailer became a viral sensation comes word that the upcoming video game Dead Island is going to get the Hollywood treatment.
> 
> The Sean Daniel Company and Union Entertainment have reportedly joined forces to bring the Deep Silver-Techland game to the screen.
> 
> ...







Official Game Synopsis As Follows:



> _The island of Banoi is a lush, tropical paradise in the South Pacific where its flagship Royal Palms Resort serves as the ultimate getaway for vacationers with money to burn. However, all good things must soon come to an end – and the picturesque resort falls into madness, carnage and chaos after a mysterious and contagious zombie outbreak claims its once peaceful atmosphere. Cut off from the rest of the world, only four individuals who strangely find themselves *immune to zombification* have the power to protect the remaining survivors from the horrors of the island, to discover what's really going on and find a way to escape before their own fatal ends._



Never heard it put quite like that before.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv-SQc6LA2E&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



A full-grown man with tattoos all over his body is crying about some girl dying in a video game trailer? What a pussy


----------



## Roy (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Who wants to take bets that when the huge, hulking, stereotypical black man is cast as "the tank" (and not "the leader"), that there will be more claims of racism than RE5 received?



I dunno, man. Africa has lots of black people, and Chris was pretty white. I don't think it will be _that_ bad.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2011)

Alistair said:


> A full-grown man with tattoos all over his body is crying about some girl dying in a video game trailer? What a pussy


The guy has a daughter..and who really cares if he's a wuss or not?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Dom Cobb said:


> I dunno, man. Africa has lots of black people, and Chris was pretty white. I don't think it will be _that_ bad.



You underestimate worldly stupidity, my good man.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They're going to be doing a Dead Island movie, as well.
> 
> And according to Deadline, "Studios and agencies are all over them, suggesting talent packages and story lines to try and make a screen deal. That will likely happen in the next week or so. *The film will will follow a Memento-like storyline, even though the video game does not.*"


Disappointed.. I am disappointed.  I am now expecting the game to be _huuur duuuur _ZOMBIES ... 


Also immune to Zombiefication... wat.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2011)

It's a plot device to further develop the story..duh.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It's a plot device to further develop the story..duh.



> Zombie game
> Story



And plenty of other zombie games were successful without leading to that. If it involves "zombification immunity" then it'll play out just like the other stock of zombie films.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> > Zombie game
> > Story
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but this is the first full scale Zombie game that's also an RPG and Last time I checked Story is a major part of RPG's


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Yeah but this is the first full scale Zombie game that's also an RPG and Last time I checked Story is a major part of RPG's



In traditional RPGs but they already explained their RPG aspects as being a "class" system. And it's entirely possible for RPGs to still have poor or bland stories (Final Fantasy XIII anyone?). Borderlands was classed as a Shooter-RPG - not much of a story there to speak of. People will tack "RPG" on to anything now to make it sound more sophisticated.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In traditional RPGs but they already explained their RPG aspects as being a "class" system. And it's entirely possible for RPGs to still have poor or bland stories (Final Fantasy XIII anyone?). Borderlands was classed as a Shooter-RPG - not much of a story there to speak of. People will tack "RPG" on to anything now to make it sound more sophisticated.



Lol I'm sorry while I myself wouldn't call XIII's story great but it was far from bland. Misunderstood is more like it. 

As for Borderlands it was a lot better then the crap Bethesda keeps shoveling  besides that was an obvious parody of FPRPG's.

IMO I'm liking that Dead Island is trying to take the Zombie Game Genre further by taking it a bit seriously unlike Dead Rising and Left 4 Dead games where regular Joes (A Vietnam vet makes sense but the rest are a bit of a stretch) are gun experts.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Lol I'm sorry while I myself wouldn't call XIII's story great but it was far from bland. Misunderstood is more like it.



To each their own. It was drawn out, predictable, and flat-out annoying.




> As for Borderlands it was a lot better then the crap Bethesda keeps shoveling  besides that was an obvious parody of FPRPG's.



No parody - GearBox flat-out said they were trying to key the term "Shooter-RPG" because that's what their game is. It's arrogance, not mockery.




> IMO I'm liking that Dead Island is trying to take the Zombie Game Genre further by taking it a bit seriously unlike Dead Rising and Left 4 Dead games where regular Joes (A Vietnam vet makes sense but the rest are a bit of a stretch) are gun experts.



Because a rapper and a recent widow make more sense? If the former means "yes" then it just makes the racial stereotype all that much worse. Furthermore ones that are MAGICALLY IMMUNE. Magic is the answer to everything. And although they said it's primarily melee weapons (because, again, every housewife learns how to properly kill someone with a leadpipe with no psychological defects - see, I can nitpick, too), there is a gun supply on the island.

Not to mention they already said the trailer was unlike the actual gameplay - and adding to the fact that it's first-person, that just helps deteriorate it since L4D showed how flawed first-person with melee weapons is.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish they would have made the rapper a female. Shit would be cash.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Also, for amusement's sake, the only two people in the L4D survivors that are questionable are Coach and Rochelle - as you said, Bill is a vet and Louis, Nick, Ellis, Zoey, and Francis have all expressed in-game previous experience with guns. For example, Zoey was almost forced to be a police officer by her father and thus taken to the shooting range and Nick has expressed he's not legally allowed to have a gun due to previous incidents. The L4D2 cast doesn't have as fleshed-out pasts as the L4D1 crew, so we don't know about Coach or Rochelle's pasts (though I doubt Rochelle has anything accountable, we don't know the full cause of Coach's knee injury - and he was also teaching a defense course for a reason).

Also, Dead Rising and Dead Rising 2 both account for poor gun-handling from the player-characters with horrible recoil and poor accuracy which was actually done on purpose.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> To each their own. It was drawn out, predictable, and flat-out annoying.


Drawn out yes, Predictable maybe, but Flat-out anoying? you Sir/madem have a wierd sence of anoying.



> No parody - GearBox flat-out said they were trying to key the term "Shooter-RPG" because that's what their game is. It's arrogance, not mockery.


Maybe they were trying to do that when they started out but the end result was an obvious parody



> Because a rapper and a recent widow make more sense? If the former means "yes" then it just makes the racial stereotype all that much worse.



Lol wut? he's a former Rapper and "recent widow" HAH obviously you didnt get the obviousness that none of the famley will be in the final game so no former Widow (hell none of the characters shown fit that description anyway.) And Left 4 Dead games *DIDN'T* stereotype?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Drawn out yes, Predictable maybe, but Flat-out anoying? you Sir/madem have a wierd sence of anoying.



If you were not annoyed by Vanille and Fang's accents and Hope's high-pitched voice you have absolutely NO standards.




> Maybe they were trying to do that when they started out but the end result was an obvious parody



A parody is done on purpose.




> Lol wut? he's a former Rapper and "recent widow" HAH obviously you didnt get the obviousness that none of the famley will be in the final game so no former Widow (hell none of the characters shown fit that description anyway.) And Left 4 Dead games *DIDN'T* stereotype?



I'm guessing you didn't read the article, or view the screenshots? And no. Not as much as an overly-tough black male rapper. Unless you intend to insinuating that Ellis is a "stereotype" because people from the Louisiana area actually speak that way. They certainly didn't stereo-type black characters - a highschool coach and self-defense teacher, an aspiring news-reporter, and a blue-collar worker. NORMAL people. And I didn't say anything about the people in the trailer - as I previously said, it was already stated the trailer had NOTHING to do with the game and ended up actually teasing what the MOVIE is going to be.

And oh great. Stereotyped Asian officially part of the cast.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> If you were not annoyed by Vanille and Fang's accents and Hope's high-pitched voice you have absolutely NO standards.


No no I have standerds Ive just herd much MUCH worse (Super Milk Chan is my standards of ungodly Voice acting. Plus the fact that they were real Australians gives me hope that the VA will open up to other English speaking country's. (Jamaican Characters played by REAL Jamaicans)



> A parody is done on purpose.


You've never heard of a goal changing mid development have you 



> I'm guessing you didn't read the article, or view the screenshots?


 Ive read the IGN Artical and seen the screen shots.



> And no. Not as much as an overly-tough black male rapper. Unless you intend to insinuating that Ellis is a "stereotype" because people from the Louisiana area actually speak that way. They certainly didn't stereo-type black characters - a highschool coach and self-defense teacher, an aspiring news-reporter, and a blue-collar worker. NORMAL people. And I didn't say anything about the people in the trailer - as I previously said, it was already stated the trailer had NOTHING to do with the game and ended up actually teasing what the MOVIE is going to be.
> 
> And oh great. Stereotyped Asian officially part of the cast.



The same could be true for this game. How about you just wait till the game comes out and play it without expectations. The only expectation I have for this game is that it's like Dead Rising and L4D that I can actually play (my Comp is utter shit and I could only afford one game council this gen and I've had my best luck with Sony)


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> No no I have standerds Ive just herd much MUCH worse (Super Milk Chan is my standards of ungodly Voice acting. Plus the fact that they were real Australians gives me hope that the VA will open up to other English speaking country's. (Jamaican Characters played by REAL Jamaicans)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Again, low standards.


When you've seen the true bottom of VAing anything good is an improvement. And that's not having Low standards, that's having a sense of perspective. 



> Except they said what their goal, and what it was, post-development. They marketed it as an RPS post-development. Even says right on the box, "Role-Playing Shooter."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 19, 2011)

I Like the trailer.
i rather it have a plot and dark,istead of being like DR and L4D. But it probaly turn out worst than trailer suggest.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 19, 2011)

The Reason I used those as comparisons is because that's the basics of how it seems. from what i can tell the level up system has a tech tree and from what ive seen it will be vary dark and not as light hearted as L4D or Riseing


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2011)

Alistair said:


> A full-grown man with tattoos all over his body is crying about some girl dying in a video game trailer? What a pussy


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 20, 2011)

Game seems a lot like Dead Rising 2 which I didn't like at all.  I won't be getting it.

Tight game trailer though


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> The guy has a daughter..and who really cares if he's a wuss or not?



LOL its just a *video game trailer* for fcks sake. As if this shit would happen one day when you wake up and you find your daughter being eaten by zombies or anything. The guy is over reacting much...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Alistair said:


> LOL its just a *video game trailer* for fcks sake. As if this shit would happen one day when you wake up and you find your daughter being eaten by zombies or anything. *The guy is over reacting much...*



Just like you are. Fact is, it was in poor taste like Uwe Boll's Postal movie. You won't understand. Grow up and move on.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Two bits of startling revelation:

The "Dead Island Movie" was a hoax - no rights were bought yet (but the producer, Deep Silver, is still working on it).

Second, the trailer wasn't even made by Techland, the developer - it was made by a third party, Axis Animation.


----------



## Psych (Feb 20, 2011)

Good trailer to say the least. Don't have a taste for FPS. Hope it is good for those who do though.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Two bits of startling revelation:
> 
> The "Dead Island Movie" was a hoax - no rights were bought yet (but the producer, Deep Silver, is still working on it).
> 
> Second, the trailer wasn't even made by Techland, the developer - it was made by a third party, Axis Animation.



 Welcome to shit I already knew. alot of first trailers arn't made in house like the SWtoR epic trailers. IIRC the first Killzone 2 trailer wasn't even made in house.

The game is still being made its just a way for Deap Silver to say "Hey guys were still alive over here. If you want you can get a piece of it if you Distribute it"


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Drawn out yes, Predictable maybe, but Flat-out anoying? you Sir/madem have a wierd sence of anoying.



LOL, this sentence right here is so unintentionally brilliant that I have a good mind to rep the post it came from. The fact that he was talking about FFXIII's plot makes it even more special.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Feb 24, 2011)

Best trailer I've ever seen in my life. 

I already know I'm getting this game without seeing a single shred of gameplay.


----------



## Jing (Mar 2, 2011)

A new preview.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Black market suppliers, you say?


----------



## Juno (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't normally touch shoot-em-up zombie games, yet the trailer reminded me of all the things I like (and what scares me) about the zombie film genre, which is more than any game has done so far. I wonder if it's going to live up to hype at this point.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

GDC showed a brief preview of the game that IGN covered. I'll post the whole article but in short they said the game is not like the trailer - not emotionally riveting, or serious. The game itself is quirky and goofy - it's compared to Dead Rising 1/2 (particularly with it's startlingly similar weapon-combination system and the developer's own words of "zombie zombie zombie all the time"). Also, fears of the black character being stereotypical were confirmed, as he spouts lines like "Daaaaaamn, that bitch was huge!" and "You a dead bitch now!" while killing zombies. The music also relies on heavy metal.

The writer goes on to say the game looks fun (and is of the opinion that killing zombies usually doesn't get old, even if the level shown seemed very linear and one-way), but the game gave no indication of the same sights, sounds, or emotion that the trailer evoked. It should also be noted, though, that the gameplay that was shown was only about fifteen minutes.

Here's the full article:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Serious. Somber. Disturbing. These are words I would use to describe Dead Island's amazing debut trailer.

You saw it, right?

Dead Island's Debut

Today I got to see about 15 minutes of Dead Island in action. What words would I use to describe the gameplay?

Silly. Wacky. Goofy.

Oh, and fun.

Dead Island is a first-person hack-and-slash game set in the midst of a zombie outbreak in a tropical paradise. It's more Dead Rising than Resident Evil, with a focus on action over suspense. The developers themselves say they're going for "zombie zombie zombie all the time." An abundance of makeshift weapons lying around like paddles, baseball bats, and wrenches – and the fact that these can be combined and upgraded – further reminds me of Dead Rising.

A game trailer that shows no gameplay might be entertaining, but it is useless as a metric for judging a game's quality.
Then there is the four-player cooperative play, also giving Dead Island a little Left 4 Dead flavor. At the beginning of the game you select your character (which represents your class) and are stuck with that choice for the duration of the adventure. Whomever you choose, you are special among the survivors on the island -- you seem to be the only person immune to the zombie disease, and therefore can go toe-to-toe with the undead without fear of being converted.

The game has a very different tone than the somber trailer. It's fast and arcade-like. The plaintive piano and strings of the trailer are replaced with video game heavy metal. You can be clawed, bitten, and mauled by zombies and then be in perfect health a moment later. Tools and equipment can be jammed together to create ridiculous weapons, like an electrified machete. Is an electrified machete cool? Of course it is! But the macabre giggles it coaxed out of me are quite different than the quiet unease I felt while watching the trailer.

Electrified machetes are cool, but do they fit the mood of Dead Island's debut trailer?

When developer Techland played Dead Island for me today, they chose the stereotypical "video game black guy" character. As he ran around slicing up zombies and bashing in their heads, he would exclaim things like, "Daaaaaamn, that bitch was huge!" and "You a dead bitch now!" Imagine hearing that sort of commentary over the trailer that depicted the tragic death of a young girl.

Games are about gameplay, not CGI movies. A game trailer that shows no gameplay might be entertaining, but it is useless as a metric for judging a game's quality. This should be an obvious statement, but think about how many game trailers we see these days that are bereft of gameplay footage. You can create an incredible trailer that draws attention to your game (DC Universe comes to mind), but that trailer could very well end up being more entertaining than the actual game (DC Universe comes to mind).

What if Angry Birds was really an advertisement to promote a remake of Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds? It would still be an amazing game, but it wouldn't have anything to do with that movie. Would that make any sense? It's an extreme example, but a lesser form of that bait-and-switch is happening with Dead Island.

The takeaway: Dead Island looks like good fun, even if the debut trailer was a little disingenuous. Like shooting Nazis or making robots explode, hacking up zombies really never gets old, and Dead Island seems to offer a slightly different perspective on the pastime. The level I saw today was fairly straightforward, consisting of moving from point A to point B to point C while dispatching the zombies that got in our way. But at one point I saw a plane coming in for a landing. That fascinated me: does the outside world not know of the outbreak? Did someone send help? Is a zombie flying the plane?! I look forward to finding out.

The next step is for us to actually play the game for ourselves, which we'll get the chance to do before E3.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> the game is not like the trailer - not emotionally riveting, or serious. The game itself is quirky and goofy - it's compared to Dead Rising 1/2 (particularly with it's startlingly similar weapon-combination system and the developer's own words of "zombie zombie zombie all the time").



Well that's disappointing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

Same that I and so many other more sensible people predicted.

And yet it'll still sell outstandingly, probably. Not saying it will be a bad game but one can't help but feel cheated when they show a trailer for the game and the game has none of the same aspects aside from killing zombies. The over-the-top action, masses of zombies, and idiotic weapon-combinations have all been done. The game looks nice but so far no character has crossed me as impressive. A serious zombie game like what the trailer expressed is what is needed. Not a remake of Dead Rising 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

Well that is slightly disappointing, but I'll reserve judgement. There's still hope, right? 15 minutes isn't enough to judge a game on.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

But with a character like that, my hopes have dwindled. I can't take a game seriously if one of the characters is still going "YEEEAAAAAHH BOOIIII!" every time he hits a zombie with a flaming motorized shovel while Slipknot plays in the background. Fun? Maybe. But not the serious game zombie genre needs.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

There is no hope for any Zombie games that compares itself to Dead Rising. Everything and anything with Zombie is all the fucking same shit different game/movie.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

In a world where there's already a Dead Rising, only zombie game worth playing anymore, why would we settle for something that's LIKE a Dead Rising?


----------



## Jing (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the game was originally about was a man and his wife going to vacation on the island. But during the plane ride, it crashes onto the island and the guy wakes up and his wife is nowhere around, and the guy goes to look for and finds the zombies instead.

I dont know why they changed the story though.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> In a world where there's already a Dead Rising, only zombie game worth playing anymore, why would we settle for something that's LIKE a Dead Rising?


If only Resident Evil games still had Zombies. 



Jing said:


> I dont know why they changed the story though.


For the casuals.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

@Boss - REmake was easily the best in the series and better than any zombie game or movie to date. True story.

@Jing - Because they're used to making garbage. Now instead they have stereotyped Asian female, a stereotyped black "former" rapper, and a stereotyped surfer character. Last one I don't think has been fully revealed but the name is "Purna."


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaaaaand I'm face palming. Seriously, if this stuff continues to hold true til release, the DI trailer has transitioned from powerful and promising to disappointingly tasteless.

Not to say my interest in the game is lost; the game mechanics look intriguing enough to atleast keep my eye on it, especially the character stamina feature, but the fact that this looks like it'll be a typical zombie game that's pretty much a contrast to the trailer makes me really, genuinely sad.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

What's amusing is no one will probably condemn this game for so obviously taking elements from Dead Rising... yet when Dead Rising 3 comes along, they'll be stuck because they won't be able to do anything without it being linked to Dead Island all because it looks prettier and had that completely unrelated trailer, a game that technically already put RPG elements into it. This just takes their system further with more ridiculous weapon combinations (again, that DR3 won't be able to replicate even close to) and the most stereotyped of characters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If only Resident Evil games still had Zombies.


This exactly. What has become of RE 

So trailer was a troll? Do not like.


----------



## Jing (Mar 8, 2011)

Some new images.


----------



## Jing (Mar 19, 2011)

One of the different types of zombies. 



We seriously need some gameplay footage soon.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 19, 2011)

Read the article of the game from game informer and their review for it was so obviously forced that even someone like me that doesn't notice this kind of thing 90% of the time could tell. They pointed out many things about the game as being great that were very old hat. Ugh.  Figures that they wouldn't rag on this game when they love to tear into others.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

.... this whole game after the trailer they put out.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> One of the different types of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> We seriously need some gameplay footage soon.



... and there goes the hope for a realistic zombie game hurdling out the window like that little girl zombie... it never had a chance did it?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> One of the different types of zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> We seriously need some gameplay footage soon.


That looks pretty eh tbh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

Grow some balls, America 

//HbS


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Grow some balls, America
> 
> //HbS



Doubt thats real they showed the logo world wide theres no reason to change it


----------



## Jing (Mar 22, 2011)

Its real.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

It was an idiotic and pointless logo to begin with (we're supposed to believe it's a zombie that was hanged - why the fuck would you hang a zombie? That's just stupid). At least the change makes sense. It's like people throwing bitchfits over the change in L4D2's cover art (and it's just the COVER ART - in game, don't worry, it'll keep the same inane logo).

The game has been steadily losing hope for the past few weeks anyway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

Hanging a zombie makes suddenly alot of sense. It's trapped forever!

You're just hatin' us and defendin' America. That nation has been pussyfying itself for decades now.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hanging a zombie makes suddenly alot of sense. It's trapped forever!
> 
> You're just hatin' us and *defendin' America*. That nation has been pussyfying itself for decades now.
> 
> //HbS



Hardly. I agree that America is one of the most idiotic nations out there. But this is equally idiotic. It was an ambiguous logo and just like the trailer, an attempt at just gaining notoriety and attention, to be expected from a developer that originated from Rockstar.

And yet, Dead Space cover goes unnoticed!

And at least America still isn't as bad as Australia, or Germany.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2011)

Dead Space was EA 

Oh yeah, Germany has it tough, with games and suprisingly - music, and Australia is just fucking ridiculus.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

What does EA have to do with it?  Unless they pay off the ESRB.

An it's always amusing to see how Germany censors even the most idiotic things, like anime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

How lame. It's just a cover, why make any fuss over it at all? 

"OH WE MIGHT OFFEND SOMEBODY WAHHHH"

Fucking pussies.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Because as I said, making a fuss is the only way anybody is going to pay attention to yet another generic zombie game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not buying it either way. They could put a censored naked woman on the front and claim the original was her getting it with a strap-on and I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

The average gamer is stupid. That's how companies like Activision and Rockstar get away with rehashed Call of Duty and Grand Theft Auto games. And why people think yearly AC titles is a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Well the trailer was promising anyway. 

Of course to think that there would be a unique and interesting game developed is pretty laughable.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

Myeh... When they first announced the game, I had some semblance of excitement. A zombie game that focused on survival and not on being as much of a L4D clone as possible was impressive. Then the trailer came and my interest was renewed. But now it just sounds like a generic zombie game that wants to be L4D-meets-Dead Rising.

Laaaaame.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The average gamer is stupid. That's how companies like Activision and Rockstar get away with rehashed Call of Duty and Grand Theft Auto games. And why people think yearly AC titles is a good thing.



Yes, because we all know how much rockstar loves to rehash the same shit over and over 


/sarcasm


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2011)

Exactly. Trailer is nothing like the game but it still got people's attention. Just like Deep Silver sought out IGN to talk about this for the attention. The more stupid people hear about it, the more stupid people will buy it. As I said, I blame Deep Silver's acquisition of Rockstar employee rejects. Their marketing strategies are a disease. Next we'll find out we can saw off zombie testicles in Dead Island and that will blow the metaphorical load of gorefiends.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 22, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Exactly. Trailer is nothing like the game but it still got people's attention. Just like Deep Silver sought out IGN to talk about this for the attention. The more stupid people hear about it, the more stupid people will buy it. As I said, I blame Deep Silver's acquisition of Rockstar employee rejects. Their marketing strategies are a disease. Next we'll find out we can saw off zombie testicles in Dead Island and that will blow the metaphorical load of gorefiends.



Thing is, this kind of thing hurts more than anything. Considering the backlash I've been seeing from just us on this forum with the trailer having nothing to do with the game, even though they might get some good initial sales with their marketing, word of mouth will spread fast and it will be dumped hard. It's like slapping the name Final Fantasy on a CG movie.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2011)

Change the name of this game to "Stereotype Island."





> A one-hit-wonder rap star of fading fame, Sam B was booked by the Royal Palms Resort Hotel to perform his well known song "Who do You Voodoo?" at a high profile hotel party. He gladly took the chance to play this gig.
> 
> Once strong, self-confident and proud, Sam B has had a troubled past and a history of drug and alcohol abuse, as his private life became caught in a haze of fake friends and bad advisors.
> 
> Trying to pick up the pieces and earn some extra cash, he suddenly finds himself surrounded by a whole lot of different problems...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2011)

Because no other games _ever_ use stereotypes.

Mass Stereotype
Gears of Stereotype
Need for Stereotype Underground 2
Star Wars: The Stereotype Unleashed
Stereotype Faction Guerilla
Just Stereotype
Stereotype-Life Episode 2
Left 4 Stereotype
Stereotype Age
Command and Stereotype
Stereotype's Edge
Dead Stereotype
Stereotype Swarm
Shattered Stereotype
Stereotype at War: Earth Assault

fucking hell 

//HbS


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was hoping that the game's atmosphere would have that serious scary tone that the trailer was filled with.

Looks like that's not happening...


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because no other games _ever_ use stereotypes.
> 
> //HbS



Because I also have _never_ mercilessly mocked those games for using racial stereotypes for blacks, Asians, and "island natives" as well.

See, sarcasm can go both ways.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because I also have _never_ mercilessly mocked those games for using racial stereotypes for blacks, Asians, and "island natives" as well.
> 
> See, sarcasm can go both ways.


I don't have any information on that 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

..... this game so far.


----------



## Jing (May 6, 2011)

New interview.



So when you play single player, the other characters are controlled by bots. So this game is pretty much like left 4 Dead now.


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

With the obvious stolen bits of Dead Rising (2).

Screw this game, I'll just get Off The Record. At least that has Frank West.


----------



## Jing (May 17, 2011)

Another teaser. I just want some gameplay videos already...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

You want gameplay just go play any random zombie game out now. I bet it's at least 85% identical.


----------



## DedValve (May 17, 2011)

Don't like that it looks to be..."arcadey" like L4D, do like that it's more story driven and if it's an open world I may buy it.

But then theres shadow of the damned...


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

There'll probably be gameplay at E3 for Left 4 Dead Rising 3.

Er... I mean Dead Island.


----------



## Jing (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like the weather changes too. I heard somewhere there might be a day and night cycle too, but I dont remember where.


----------



## Corran (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mexicano27 (May 23, 2011)

Feels a bit like a Bethesda game. Looks okay so far.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 23, 2011)

Bathesda game? The game looks more like a mixture of Left 4 Dead and Dead Rising, which means it looks great.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2011)

DAY ONE PURCHASE


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2011)

Looks really pretty. After watching the gameplay I kinda wish this _was_ an RPG.  Still pretty _meh _about it though.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2011)

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun, especially with 4 players. Reminds me of borderlands a lot. Can't wait for it now.


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2011)

Hate misleading trailers but borderlands, dr2 and l4d are one of my favorites and this seems to be a good blend of that.  Now when is it coming out?


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 23, 2011)

the trailer certainly made it seem very interesting. hopefully it will not disappoint. 
if it gets good enough review i may go buy it


----------



## DenzelMasterS (May 23, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Bathesda game? The game looks more like a mixture of Left 4 Dead and Dead Rising, which means it looks great.



That was exactly what I was gonna say. Definitely, it's shaping up to be a great game.


----------



## Jing (Jun 9, 2011)

Cover art.


And E3 stage demo.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 30, 2011)

achievements looks fun


----------



## Krory (Jul 30, 2011)

Exactly as expected. Nothing interesting.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Exactly as expected. Nothing interesting.



Krory stop being a downer nobody likes a wet blanket


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 31, 2011)

Over Hyped,sigh.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Over Hyped,sigh.



How about we wait and play it before we decide if it is over hyped eh?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 6, 2011)

My manager got to play this at the conference last week, he said he loved it. I'll be picking it up today while at work. A little annoyed at how Xian Mei looks nothing like she does in the artwork, I'll probably end up trying Logan Carter at first.


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

It's getting decent scores.

Italian PSM gave it an 8.5.

IGN gave it an 8.

Game Informer gave it an 8.5.

OXM (UK) gave it a 7.

OXM (US) gve it an 8.

CVG gave it a 6.5.

Edge gave it a 3/10.

Aaaaand they released the wrong version of the game on Steam.  Day one patch was also released to fix the following:



> - Fixed map synchronization when player joins during map load.
> - Fixed saving player re-spawn position when playing in co-op mode.
> - Fixed occasional inability to complete sidequests in Laboratory.
> - Improved enemy awareness (zombies).
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I might get this in a few months once I'm done playing Disgaea 4 (maybe) and Dark Souls.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 6, 2011)

Its really great, got it today and played it for 2 hours straight (sadly 2 hours is my limit to playing any game before being visually exhausted)

Only problem is I wish I had more friends to play with   I need 3 other peeps to help me kill these fun as hell zombies. 

Anyone got a 360? Add me, my gt is DedValve (same as username)


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my God, the voice acting in this is laughably bad. I have to imagine it's on purpose  The cliche Asian-speak and everyone else sounds like Crocodile Dundee (also as a female character, I keep getting called "he" and "him"). The "skill" tree for the character seems lackluster but at least I don't have to deal with "dawg" every five minutes. The map system could use a bit work, especially when every area looks the same so you wander in circles for twenty minutes, finding where you were supposed to go to turn in a sidequest only to find out it's not the same place. It just looks _exactly_ like it.

Also, annoyingly enough, the PC version doesn't seem to be tracking side quests right now. But if you liked Fallout, you should like this. The action doesn't seem to be nearly as pumped-up as led to believe. Fought, at most, five zombies at a time but they thankfully mostly seem to wait their turn or are too dumb to come straight at you. Makes it quite easy to get the melee-headshots.

Maybe I'll go back to it when I'm bored, done with TotA, ToV, and Gears 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2011)

So far having good time with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I want a demo. If there is no demo within 2 weeks I'm pirating it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure if I will end up picking this up for the PS3 or PC. Waiting to see if anyone else will be picking this up before making that decision.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Not sure if I will end up picking this up for the PS3 or PC. Waiting to see if anyone else will be picking this up before making that decision.



PC has mods. Maybe they can mod the cars so that the driving wheel is on the left. I can't get used to non-american cars with the stupid wheel on the right >.>


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 6, 2011)

I was having fun, until my paddle snapped just as 5 zombies got up and saw me. Had to fend them off with my upgraded knife. I love how my guy is a jacked football player, yet a zombie punches him in the face and he drops like a bitch.


What a glass jaw.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2011)

Got this for the fucking xbox.. FUCK.

Anyway, I am enjoying the game. 

IMO, best zombie survival game so far... but FUCKING XBOX.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Got this for the fucking xbox.. FUCK.
> 
> Anyway, I am enjoying the game.
> 
> IMO, best zombie survival game so far... but FUCKING XBOX.



  whats wrong with sexbox?


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

I wish I could feasibly play this on mute because the Asian chick is so damn annoying. I'm tired of hearing "THEY ARE REEPING ME APART!" or "THIS IS HURTING ME A LOT!" or "HA! THE BEEGER THEY ARE."

And the more I play, the more she sounds like a mix of Jamaican and Chinese or something. The Revolver only really comes in handy with the Thugs. Everyone else falls easy-peasy with a sickle or cleaver.

Game seems long as Hell which could be good depending on how things evolve at the end. And thank God you get a fucking car. Thankfully, I have yet to see any semblance of loading time on the PC which is pretty impressive. Even when using "portals" and fast traveling, takes but a second. No loading screens. And can skip the cut-scenes and conversations, thankfully.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

XBOX. 

I will get this on the PC eventually. Not any time soon though, I gotta play Deus Ex, Disgaea 4, and Dark Souls first.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2011)

Reminds me of Borderlands. Fun fun fun especially when you get the throw+stab regime down.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

Knife-throw + Jump Kick + Take knife + Stabbedy stab.

It's awesome because clearly the Chinese chick is a ninja.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Analog controls are pretty epic. Fuck pressing a button I like controlling my swipes, except for those goddamn fast ones. Fuck those guys I switch to digital just so they stop tackling me.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

Just kick 'em.

Easy-peasy.

I wait until they get close enough, kick 'em and then slice them up with a cleaver or sickle.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

DedValve said:


> whats wrong with sexbox?



Controls are bullshit. 



Krory said:


> Knife-throw + Jump Kick + Take knife + Stabbedy stab.
> 
> It's awesome because clearly the Chinese chick is a ninja.



I chose Xian as well.

Woman is NUTS. 

I am a rage player, though, so I go super saiyan and the fuck all them zombies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Man now I wanna play this.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this game fun? :33 Should I "_buy_" it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, you should "buy" the unlocked demo.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck, just buy the game. 

It's gonna last a good while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

We've established that he fully intends to "purchase" the digital copy "legally".


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Gah, fuck analog controls, I can't even keep up with 3 zombies. I'm switching back to digital, at least now I can save up my money to repair my electric machete.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

You have to save up money? wut?

And yes, TB. "Buy" it. It's the only reasonable thing to do.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> You have to save up money? wut?
> 
> And yes, TB. "Buy" it. It's the only reasonable thing to do.



I keep dying because I can't fucking swing worth shit on analog


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't even know what to do with my money at this point because all the weapons I use are already maxed out. So I'll spend more when I get a new groovy weapon, but until then...

And I only died twice but even then I didn't lose much. Only about $200-$300.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Exactly, Digital makes the game so much more easier. Just tap the damn RT, I never even got touched with digital (unless one came from freaking nowhere), Analog is playing something entirely different. I'll put that on if I'm ever with a full team, but by myself it's to easy to get overwhelmed by 3 zombies let alone a mob. Does give a more S/H feel however, so I might stick with it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2011)

Hammers and crowbars are actually better than knives for a thrown weapon specialist because of the high force power. 1 hit usually makes the zombie fall on its butt. Brass knuckles for when I spend all my throwing weapons and molotovs for the mobs. Also kicks for the thugs, a bit time consuming but sure win without them touching you  . 

Died quite a bit because those infected seem to appear from thin air on some quests and I dont have medpaks in me. Still have 5000+ money I dont know what to spend on. I want to make those fire weapons but I lack rags, the thing that has to be most common on this island >.>


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

Rios said:


> Hammers and crowbars are actually better than knives for a thrown weapon specialist because of the high force power. 1 hit usually makes the zombie fall on its butt. Brass knuckles for when I spend all my throwing weapons and molotovs for the mobs. Also kicks for the thugs, a bit time consuming but sure win without them touching you  .
> 
> Died quite a bit because those infected seem to appear from thin air on some quests and I dont have medpaks in me. Still have 5000+ money I dont know what to spend on. I want to make those fire weapons but I lack rags, the thing that has to be most common on this island >.>



The Infected are easy to hear coming from a mile away. I have more trouble with the Thugs but once I get the arms cut off - which is cake now - it's easy-going. Otherwise, they're just slow-going.

I use knives and such because, of course, playing as Xian I get bonuses. Increased damage and durability and such.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2011)

You can hear them but cant be sure where they will attack from. Sometimes I get sandwiched between four coming from different sides because the quest is scripted this way. Its quite annoying to clear everything in sight, start doing your thing on the quest and suddenly the scripted bitches jump on you(unless you already know what to expect).

Just kick the thugs 2-3 times then fall back when they start to swing. Guaranteed victory without using up your weapons' durability and losing any health if you are patient. Took on 3 of them at once using this method.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

At least the "scripted bitches" always show up on the mini-map, though.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2011)

Not fast enough to prepare a throw. Good examples would be the the moment you finish turning on the electricity and going to the surface and the side quest where you help that guy get out of his car. I am not even sure they had any indicators in that side quest


----------



## VioNi (Sep 7, 2011)

I want this game so damn bad.  

Damn college taking all of my time though.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2011)

Day 1 purchase.

Immediately try to swim.

Water somehow makes you completely blinded and it's impossible to swim up above the water to see.  It also slowly kills you without warning.

By the time I figure out I am dying, I am so lost it's impossible to return to land because I am still inexplicably blinded.

Drown.

Turn off game.

Maybe I'll try it later when i am out of actually good games to catch up on.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm baffled by drowning zombies. Makes me facepalm.

Also, Rios. Not sure about the first but with helping the Guy out of his car, I'm positive the indicators showed up.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Does this game have split-screen?

I'm not going to get it if it doesn't.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone have a rough estimation on how long the game is?


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been playing for I'd say like... seven hours so far. I'm only 8% through the main story progression, and it doesn't keep progress of sidequests so that takes up a lot of time, too. And traveling. But unlike Fallout and Borderlands, thank God there are CARS.

So I can't even imagine really how long it will take.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Does this game have split-screen?
> 
> I'm not going to get it if it doesn't.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> I've been playing for I'd say like... seven hours so far. I'm only 8% through the main story progression, and it doesn't keep progress of sidequests so that takes up a lot of time, too. And traveling. But unlike Fallout and Borderlands, thank God there are CARS.
> 
> So I can't even imagine really how long it will take.



Boarderlands had that giant ATV with guns on it. 

It sounds as if it'll be awhile to beat.

Gameplay looks like Boarderlands but with zombies. Which I think is sweet and unique. Plus has that Far Cry vibe to it with the environment. Have to wait till Friday to buy it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Which is better, this game or Disgaea 4?


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

Disgaea 4.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> No it doesn't.


Well,I thought it was supposed to heavily co-op based.

It has online multiplayer though, doesn't it ?


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> Disgaea 4.



Wow, so Dead Island is shit? I was in a zombie killing mood too. :sad


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Well,I thought it was supposed to heavily co-op based.
> 
> It has online multiplayer though, doesn't it ?



Has up to four player co-op online.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Has up to four player co-op online.


What bull shit.

Too lazy to have fucking split-screen these days?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Split screen would hinder the quality of the game because of how immense the area is. The game couldn't handle one character being on one side of the map and the second character on the opposite side of the map. People would complain more if they had split screen co-op with limited distance between the two characters.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Split screen would hinder the quality of the game because of how immense the area is. The game couldn't handle one character being on one side of the map and the second character on the opposite side of the map. People would complain more if they had split screen co-op with limited distance between the two characters.



If Borderlands can do it without any hindrance whatsoever, there's no reason this can't. With how bad the models sacrifice in general with quality, split-screen is just a little summin-summin that should have been included if they really wanted to tout that co-op experience. It's a fact of society today that some developers are too ignorant to acknowledge (read: very, very few apparently) - sometimes siblings or friends want to play a game together and don't have multiple copies of the game, or consoles, and _that's okay_.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

So I hear the game is buggy as shit.

Is that true?

I'll probably still play it anyways but yeah.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So I hear the game is buggy as shit.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> I'll probably still play it anyways but yeah.



A lot of them were cause the wrong version was released on steam.  there are bugs otherwise, but since that's been fixed they aren't terribly overwhelming.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 7, 2011)

Krory said:


> If Borderlands can do it without any hindrance whatsoever, there's no reason this can't. With how bad the models sacrifice in general with quality, split-screen is just a little summin-summin that should have been included if they really wanted to tout that co-op experience. It's a fact of society today that some developers are too ignorant to acknowledge (read: very, very few apparently) - sometimes siblings or friends want to play a game together and don't have multiple copies of the game, or consoles, and _that's okay_.



Yet borderlands seems to be the only open world game that does splitscreen.

RDR doesn't do it, GTA doesn't do it, Dead Rising doesn't do it (not even PC could do that), even Crackdown didn't do it.

Apparently they gave a reason for it saying that non-linear games with splitscreen are very hard to do and something that current consoles just can't do and I think it's plausible, maybe Borderlands is using less resources than DI or maybe it's because of the graphics I don't know I'm not a developer and I had to take turns playing it today with my nephew (each on our own character). Wish there was splitscreen though.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

Get the game and play it, children. 

/end rant.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Subscribing for research.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

Just as planned.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2011)

To add on to the loads of already-existent racial and sexist tripe that litters the entirety of this game...

One of Purna's skills, now called Gender Wars, was in the source code called "Feminist Whore."


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Yet borderlands seems to be the only open world game that does splitscreen.
> 
> RDR doesn't do it, GTA doesn't do it, Dead Rising doesn't do it (not even PC could do that), even Crackdown didn't do it.
> 
> Apparently they gave a reason for it saying that non-linear games with splitscreen are very hard to do and something that current consoles just can't do and I think it's plausible, maybe Borderlands is using less resources than DI or maybe it's because of the graphics I don't know I'm not a developer and I had to take turns playing it today with my nephew (each on our own character). Wish there was splitscreen though.



RDR and GTA don't have standard co-op modes. And Dead Rising 2 did do it, I believe (since, again, Dead Rising did not have a co-op but DR2 did).


----------



## Draffut (Sep 8, 2011)

So, tried to pick this game back up today.

Do first mission, find a zombie, kick him to knock him over, look down to hit him with a weapon.

Instantly killed from from full health by something.  No idea what, I just heard a zombie yell, then my char yelled, then I was dead, all in about 1 second.

When I returned all that was there was the one zombie I knocked to the ground, dead.  I am only assume I tried to stand to close to him, he stood up, we clipped, and the game just said "fuck it" and instant killed us both.


Edit:

Later, find a guy who wants booze for a quest.  have 4 bottles on me already, only need to give him one.  Give him a bottle, all 4 disappear and it says he wants another one.  Go find 2 more, give them to him, quest doesn't update, still wants one.  Find 2 more give them to him, quest doesn't update, still wants one.  Impossible to complete quest apparently.

Is it just me or is this game bugged out the ass, I am barely into it and already encountering multiple game ruining bugs.



> And Dead Rising 2 did do it, I believe (since, again, Dead Rising did not have a co-op but DR2 did).



DR2's zones are miniscule compared to the ones in this game and other sandboxes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## 115 (Sep 8, 2011)

Still unsure if I should get this game. I'll probably wait until next week before getting it.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, tried to pick this game back up today.
> 
> Do first mission, find a zombie, kick him to knock him over, look down to hit him with a weapon.
> 
> ...



I was able to complete the booze quest, he just wanted so god damn much. The worst glitch for me was when I accidentally closed a door on myself, and it killed me.

I'm using Sam B, he just seems to be very good. I got a really strong blue tier baseball bat, used it for The Ripper. Then I found an orange stick, and used it for the fire mod. Got a green machete for when I need to do so de-limbing.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 9, 2011)

Cael said:


> I'm using Sam B, he just seems to be very good. I got a really strong blue tier baseball bat, used it for The Ripper. Then I found an orange stick, and used it for the fire mod. Got a green machete for when I need to do so de-limbing.



Colored items don't drop in my game.  I've seen a few at the shops and that's it, haven't found a single one exploring.  My brother found a blue wrench right outside the starting building and proceeded to 1 shot everything.  Then he found a purple knife shortly afterwards.  I was bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Colored items don't drop in my game.  I've seen a few at the shops and that's it, haven't found a single one exploring.  My brother found a blue wrench right outside the starting building and proceeded to 1 shot everything.  Then he found a purple knife shortly afterwards.  I was bullshit.



Lol you poor bastard.

I recently made it into 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The city, where motherfucking HUMAN BEINGS come out of nowhere and start to shoot you. 

Son's of bitches... >.> 




But I'm using my hot asian chick with a badass machete that has an electric charge, so I'm good. :33


----------



## Draffut (Sep 9, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The city, where motherfucking HUMAN BEINGS come out of nowhere and start to shoot you.



What is this, Dead Rising?


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

They're looters. Bitches be crazy.

And I'm disappointed with the shock mod. Waste of my Goddamn time.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> They're looters. Bitches be crazy.
> 
> And I'm disappointed with the shock mod. Waste of my Goddamn time.



My shock mod works well with the machete, mang.

Every other zombie I kill is the result of being stunned by my elekchete.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried it with a machete and a sickle so far. Not worth what tiny bit it costs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2011)

It's fun kicking whole mobs of zombies in the face.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2011)

Who do you voodoo?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Who do you voodoo?



bitch.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

Kicks are overpowered. 13 level without using a single weapon so far.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to ask: Does the +% one handed weapon damage stack with the +% thrown weapon damage? Because the skill for one handed weapons is called "fencing" . A bit confusing really and I dont want to make mistakes, so far I am going pure throw and if the +% one handed weapon damage applies only for melee it'd be a waste to level up.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2011)

Wing it man. 

....Just wing it.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 10, 2011)

Apparently there is a glitch to make copies of weapons, so whenever you want to trade for that uber rare item or whatever you no longer have to worry about giving up your best weapon.

Just hold the LT (I'm assuming it works on all consoles and PC), then throw the weapon but at the same time press and hold the switch weapon button. If you do your character will then throw the weapon then drop a duplicate weapon, you have to keep the 2 buttons pressed until your character drops the duplicate. Pretty great for making money, trading items or experimenting with mods.


Also toxic military machete mod is fucking ace. Game is fun as hell with friends.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 10, 2011)

Rios said:


> Kicks are overpowered. 13 level without using a single weapon so far.



Least its nice to know upper Amputee's would survive a Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Least its nice to know upper Amputee's would survive a Zombie Apocalypse



Its also nice to know that they'll be richer and have much better items than the rest.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Except they wouldn't be able to pick up money.

Or hold weapons.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Let's see him do that with an electrified machete.

Or flaming baseball bat.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

but but if he bites only the handles he'd be fine

And now for the most amusing moment so far

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to escort that Russian guy from the helicopter(after I got blown to smithereens by that new Suicider zombie even though I threw stuff at the bitch at maximum range). So we hang around and see a small hole with zombies in it, which is on our path. My man says "kill them" . So a bunch of 5-6 zombies under me tightly stacked together. You know what that means! Threw the Molotov, watched them burn, they died and the flames kept burning for awhile. The NPC's AI indicated that they are dead and the tough Russian guy bravely jumped into the flames. Dead companion, restart mission. Yea it was retarded AI at its finest but it was so funny nonetheless so I didnt mind


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2011)

Appereantly this game is taking a PR beating because some guy was digging into the code of the game, and found an ability called "Feminist Whore". The in-game name is changed to "Gender Wars", but the part that never shows up until you crack the code kept the old name. Now many people are all over the game for that.

When is the press and people of this world going to grow some fucking balls?

By the way, is this game any good?

//HbS


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Depends on how much you like kicking corpses. I was woefully unsatisfied when I realized guys with guns should not be kicked T_T


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Appereantly this game is taking a PR beating because some guy was digging into the code of the game, and found an ability called "Feminist Whore". The in-game name is changed to "Gender Wars", but the part that never shows up until you crack the code kept the old name. Now many people are all over the game for that.
> 
> When is the press and people of this world going to grow some fucking balls?
> 
> ...



I still can't decide if the racial stereotypes are funny or not. Sure, it's hilarious to hear the black characters speak ONLY in ebonics (and one is conveniently good with firearms! The other happens to be a rapper who had a drug-and-alcohol-ruled life) and the Asian speak in broken English and be a ninja master...

But hearing ninety percent of the NPCs doing their worst Crocodile Dundee impression in place of a New Guinea accident grows tedious. It'd be more forgivable if the writing was decent but I get tired of hearing Xian or whatnot scream "THEY ARE MURDERING ME!!!!" every time she gets attacked. The two Russians are heavily exaggerated, as they always are (and one is the very definition of a Russian slut because all she talks about is sex and her quest involves you bringing her lots and lots of alcohol and her repeatedly talking about wanting to get "fucked up"). Part of the problem comes in with how the tone and the music make it sound like we're supposed to be taking it seriously.

Oh yes. And the people holed up in the church think it's demonic possession. Just Saiyan. They've really just thrown every possible stereotype into this game for the characters and there's not a single one that seems like a realistic character that should be taken seriously.

I was hoping for more mods and weapons, too. It sounded like that would be the big attraction (aside from the RPG elements which are very, very simplistic - even moreso than ME2 - and carbon copies across all four characters but with different names). But alas...


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

I got really pumped up once I started it and got to read/listen to my character's back story. Then I went into the game, heard him say "Aye" and "Sure" after each accepted quest without much of a dialogue attached(the random yelled bits ended right after the 1st/2nd chapter) and immediately understood whats up.

Sad to say that Borderlands had more variety in the weaponry and your characters' active skills were tad bit different than entering god mode with their main weapon of choice. 

On the other hand Dead Rising beats it in the crafting department. More cut scenes too. And lets not get into exploration and customization.

Overall wonder why they gave it 8/10. More like 6.5 or 7/10.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 11, 2011)

So I'm watching the Video Games Awesome people play this game () and it looks just as boring as I imagined it would be. 

Is this game as boring as it looks? Cause' it looks boring.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

It's boring in the Jungle. Downright tedious in the City.

And it's like Borderlands and Fallout. The run-around for unimaginative, uninformative, and uninteresting quests outweighs being able to hit a zombie with a sickle that mystically makes him throw up.

Or drowning zombies. I still don't support that.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want variety of weapons to shoot with, combined with item characteristics which actually make you think what to pick up instead of boring "see how much damage it does, then equip it" regime, where the color of the item hardly makes a difference - pick up Borderlands.

If you want to slaughter tons of zombies in melee with ridiculous craftable weapons and interesting things to find arounds instead of looking for........ID cards and audio records(AGAIN blatantly copied from Borderlands) - pick up Dead Rising.

If you want a scary game with zombies..........not a specialist here but most of the Resident Evil games will do.

Its nice to have it all mixed up but in the end its half assed.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

The only RE game that would resemble "scary" would probably be REmake unless you're under the age of eleven.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

So which zombie games are truly scary  ?


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

No zombie games. Most zombie games do a piss-poor job of capturing the overall tension of the zombie apocalypse and due to the overabundance of movies and the likes, it's mostly become a joke nowadays.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Old and tired concepts need new spins I guess. No wonder the last fairly good zombie movies I can remember were Zombieland and Shaun of the Dead, which were not exactly old school scary. And how the vampire genre heavily delves into the romance.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> Old and tired concepts need new spins I guess. No wonder the last fairly good zombie movies I can remember were Zombieland and Shaun of the Dead, which were not exactly old school scary. And how the vampire genre heavily delves into the romance.



It's not that it necessarily needs "new spins" - it's just most of the games don't give what they promise. I never felt a real need of "urgency" in most of Resident Evil games. It hardly feels like "surviving" when so much is conveniently spoon-fed to you. Even with Dead Island... there's weapons EVERYWHERE, health EVERYWHERE, there's no real sense of urgency. The games make you feel too much like a badass to instill fright. Zombie games are sometimes good at pumping adrenaline though.

And thankfully the vampire genre is not entirely lost. Although it had it's obvious romantic hints, Let The Right One In and Let Me In were masterful and the remake of Fright Night gets back to the style of vampires that were just sadistic yet charismatic murderers (and as someone who personally hates him, Colin Ferrell did it really well... but that's probably BECAUSE I hate him). But there's still _some_ hope. But your average anime and people like Stephanie Meyer and Anne Rice will try as they might to drag it down.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont think this game was supposed to be scary though. Too many people around and even though some of them did turn into zombies there are still too many of them. Even in the hotel, where it was supposed to be scary, you had a voice constantly accompanying you. Naaah the aim of this game is all over the place. The only thing they did right and kept me going and exploring were the quests and the way you uncover them. Nicely done hook.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Nothing was actually interesting about the quests, though. I was doing them just for the sake of doing them, hoping at some point I'd get an interesting weapon or an interesting mod or something interesting would actually _happen_.

It never did.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's not that it necessarily needs "new spins" - it's just most of the games don't give what they promise. I never felt a real need of "urgency" in most of Resident Evil games. It hardly feels like "surviving" when so much is conveniently spoon-fed to you. Even with Dead Island... there's weapons EVERYWHERE, health EVERYWHERE, there's no real sense of urgency. The games make you feel too much like a badass to instill fright. Zombie games are sometimes good at pumping adrenaline though.



What? Dead Island is fronted as a survival-horror game?


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> What? Dead Island is fronted as a survival-horror game?



It's fronted as action-horror.

There's nothing scary about it.

Unless you paid money for this game.

Then that's pretty scary.

EDIT: I guess I should say there's nothing _horrifying_ about it. Except, again, the previously mentioned.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Wonder why weapons have different colors when the only thing that changes so far is their basic statistics. What does this "handling" stand for anyway? Is this the weapon's speed?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 11, 2011)

The more I play this the more frustrating the poor design is.  

"Move this block under this ladder.  Every time you pick one up we spawn a zombie directly next to you and it's impossible to drop/throw the box before he hits you.  Repeat 5 times."

Fucking seriously?

My other favorite was when I was kicking a zombie to death on the ground for like 30 seconds and laughing at another zombie like right next to me clipped into a wall so he couldn't hit me.  Finally go kick the other zombie over and within 3 seconds 7 zombies have appeared from the aether in every fucking direction and I am killed almost immediately.  Ughh.

I also like spinning around and seeing a zombie literally appear in front of me and start charging, they can't be damned to actually put the zombies in to be cleared out so apparently Aliens just beam them in behind you a lot.  Probably why whenever you leave a cleared out area for more than a minute everything just reappears, looted items too.  I found this one bar on the beach that magically replaced water bottles and food cans for me about 5 times in less than 15 minutes.  Those zombies are generous to keep restocking it for me.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wonder why weapons have different colors when the only thing that changes so far is their basic statistics. What does this "handling" stand for anyway? Is this the weapon's speed?



How much stamina it takes away per swing IIRC.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

The randomness doesnt end with this though. Some places are scripted so they can respawn in exactly the same state after you leave them. Some places are totally random. I walk on the beach seeing 6 zombies together. Since I dont want to fight them I walk around them and continue to the destination. On my way back there were just two in the same place. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How much stamina it takes away per swing IIRC.



Aaah I thought it is the speed since knives with high handling hit very fast.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had a lot of zombies clip through walls as well but none of it really got me frustrated since they mostly go down piss-easy.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> I've had a lot of zombies clip through walls as well but none of it really got me frustrated since they mostly go down piss-easy.



The infected ones that sprint at you and phase through your body are the only ones who've given me real issues so far since half the time they end up telephoning back and forth under me and I am doing circles to find their asses.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

So to sum up my thoughts on Dead Island atm it's a fun game at times, some cool ideas, and good co-op. But OMFG the bugs are annoying and the design of some levels and places and quest is fucking retarded. Still I can't say I don't have fun with the game, but it lacks in other areas. Not disappointing cause I expected good. Wanted to see if it hit great, didn't, but good works.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

To anyone who beats it, tell me if they ever say why the four are mystically immune.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea and why only four? We are lacking an asian man and a white woman.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Same reason every other person is magically immune to a zombie disease in every other zombie story. It's in their genes.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm convinced that the game programmed it so that Xian is actually the worst driver.

@Rios - The Asian men were the two Korean brothers who were immigrants that were wolking hald fol the monies. I couldn't listen to those two fuckers all day, Xian is bad enough.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Same reason every other person is magically immune to a zombie disease in every other zombie story. It's in their genes.



Except Resident Evil Outbreak.

And Resident Evil Operation: Raccoon City.

And Frank West in Dead Rising.

And none of those games actually made the focus of the game being part of the story instead of a suspension of disbelief through gaming mechanics. If you don't want people to put attention on it, then don't draw attention to it by having every single NPC in the game go "WOW. YOU'RE IMMUNE. YOU'RE AWESOME."


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

They can fit in nicely though. The asian guy could be a crazy Kung Fu martial artist who utilizes brass knuckles. The white woman could be russian(to explain the Molotov proficiency and of course the overall use and abuse of alcohol better) expert with self made bombs from alhocol and deodorant.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> They can fit in nicely though. The asian guy could be a crazy Kung Fu martial artist who utilizes brass knuckles. The white woman could be russian(to explain the Molotov proficiency and of course the overall use and abuse of alcohol better) expert with self made bombs from alhocol and deodorant.



No, no, NO. I REFUSE TO DEAL WITH YET ANOTHER BAD RUSSIAN ACCENT IN THIS, OR ANY, GAME.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> Except Resident Evil Outbreak.
> 
> And Resident Evil Operation: Raccoon City.
> 
> ...


Way to take this game so seriously 

I don't even care for zombie games as a whole. Every single one you listed sucks/high chance of sucking. This and left 4 dead are about the only ones I like. I could care less the reason these guys are immune. I just like killing zombies up and leveling up weapons. Dead Rising would of been decent but shit save system, horrible clunky controls, and a beyond terrible story that I can't even get into *Least can with dead island, know you can't, I can though*. And Resident Evil outbreak is a joke of a game, so I could care two shits why or who isn't immune to the virus.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2011)

Its cool seeing those little numbers get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

"Taking it seriously"? Oh noes! God forbid I want to enjoy a game instead of being annoyed by the constant annoying chattering that serves absolutely no purpose.  I already _know_ I'm immune. I don't need it to be the only thing that characters say to me. It's like those that criticized people who didn't care for the alien-rape level in Duke Nukem Forever. There's just no reason for it. If anything, you're taking valid criticisms of a mediocre-at-best game too seriously. If they didn't want people questioning it, then stop having people tell me I'm a wizard or blessed by God through this game.

And lol at being able to tolerate one zombie story but not the others when there's little to no difference between any of them. The only difference is the setting. It's _always_ a government conspiracy.

Always.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Well then guess I just don't give a shit about things you do. Sucks to be you


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 11, 2011)

Rios said:


> Wonder why weapons have different colors when the only thing that changes so far is their basic statistics. What does this "handling" stand for anyway? Is this the weapon's speed?



From what I can tell from looking around it basicly works like this 

White = normal

Green = Good

Blue = Better

Purple = Very good

Orange = BEST


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well then guess I just don't give a shit about things you do. Sucks to be you



And I don't give a shit about things you do. Like zombie stories.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Umm I don't care about zombie stories, lmao. Well except Walking Dead. But that's amazing, so yeah.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

You were the one bringing up zombie stories and how one is good but the other is not when they're virtually the same.

And only if you're talking about the comic.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2011)

You girls just have to stop. 

Gently remove your tampons and take your little quarrel somewhere else. 

@Discussion

I am still waiting for a mission where I must take out an entire horde of zombies. HORDE OF ZOMBIES.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> You girls just have to stop.
> 
> Gently remove your tampons and take your little quarrel somewhere else.
> 
> ...



Dead Rising hordes of zombies or 28 Days Later hordes of zombies while everyone dips like Linebackers?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

Krory said:


> You were the one bringing up zombie stories and how one is good but the other is not when they're virtually the same.
> 
> And only if you're talking about the comic.



Could be I didn't care about anyone in Dead Rising and with Dead Island I actually wanna save these people left alive. Not to mention the quest are more fun...but that's cause I can actually see where to go, instead of having that horrible thing they called a map in Dead Rising 1. 

And no, the TV show is great too...Please don't tell me your one of those guys who thinks only one source material is good...I expect more from you of all people 

And the comic is amazing. I own the one with over 20+ issues in it. Took me like a month to read


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Dead Rising hordes of zombies or 28 Days Later hordes of zombies while everyone dips like Linebackers?



If you believe the author, 28 Days Later aren't zombies.




crazymtf said:


> And no, the TV show is great too...Please don't tell me your one of those guys who thinks only one source material is good...I expect more from you of all people
> 
> And the comic is amazing. I own the one with over 20+ issues in it. Took me like a month to read



It's hard to care about people in Dead Island when they don't act like... you know... people. And they don't sound like... you know... people. Not that people in Dead Rising did, either.

It's not that I think "only one source material is good" - I just feel the overall pacing of the comic was done better and some of the changed characterizations (and the lack of Shane's demise) were a turn-off. And personally, that finale was absolute balls. The slew of additional characters (albeit some are entertaining) seemed unnecessary and the frequent mishaps - dropping the gun bag, getting stuck in the city with the other survivors, having to steal a car to escape, going BACK into the city because of an angry redneck (as opposed to the valid reason of getting guns/supplies), running into ANOTHER group of survivors which complicate matters further - felt like it was just drawing it out where it didn't need to be because the chronology of the comic is fine the way it is. The show was trying too hard for just plain confrontation and conflict as opposed to the characters that the comic dedicates itself to.

It's not that it's _different_. It's just that it doesn't work, in my opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

People in Dead Island are mostly dumb. But sound? Yeah voice acting isn't a highlight, and they sound like sterotypical whatever race they are. But I've learned most of this world is made up of sterotypes in the end...sad but true. 

As for Walking Dead, those problems aside from Shane's Demise, being that it's still one of the best scenes in the comic, didn't bother me to much. Alot of the changes made it so the show has it's own identity and I like that I'm not having to just watch what I already ready. Was my major problem with something like watchmen.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2011)

The problem is the formula they picked made it fit the typical zombie apocalypse mold. Pick out any zombie movie or the likes. The one heavily recurring factor is they are hit time after time after time with conflicts after trying to be overzealous or high-strung or so on. Almost none of them care to attempt some sort of character development which can be done much easier in a television series than in a movie. But the only thing Walking Dead (the TV show) has done with that so far is it's made Lori LESS likable than she was in the comic.

Zombie storylines are a joke but there are ways to improve them and make them seem unique. Instead, it just plays it safe. Which, as a TV show, I guess you can't blame them entirely. Still gotta make the moneys.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Dead Rising hordes of zombies or 28 Days Later hordes of zombies while everyone dips like Linebackers?



28 Days Later kind of horde would be more fun.

Dead Rising is ehhh... just a bunch of slow, dead (pun intended), mothafuckas.

Something where I can go SSJ mode (rage) and just destroy.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Every single one you listed sucks/high chance of sucking. This and left 4 dead are about the only ones I like. I could care less the reason these guys are immune. I just like killing zombies up and leveling up weapons. Dead Rising would of been decent but shit save system, horrible clunky controls, and a beyond terrible story that I can't even get into *Least can with dead island, know you can't, I can though*.



Dead Rising bad?  It's ok, I guess not everyone is born with taste.  

I honestly can't think of a better zombie game, L4D is the only one even remotely close.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad I got to organize it with some friends to play, it's going to be so fun, can't wait until we get the game 

Gonna play with Sam B.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Dead Rising bad?  It's ok, I guess not everyone is born with taste.
> 
> I honestly can't think of a better zombie game, L4D is the only one even remotely close.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

Wtf was that video? 

I bunch of hacks on PC?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Same reason every other person is magically immune to a zombie disease in every other zombie story. It's in their genes.


A friend of mine is writing a lenghty zombie story, and immunity there is caused by often drinking vodka 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Dead Rising 2: One game where I never had problems with the controls because, for once, the game did what I told it to do.

...unlike what is happening with Dead Island.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> Dead Rising 2: One game where I never had problems with the controls because, for once, the game did what I told it to do.
> 
> ...unlike what is happening with Dead Island.



In the whole time you've played this game, all of your posts have been complaints about it. Lol

If you dislike it so much, why not sell it and play your Dead Rising 2?


----------



## SilverBaller (Sep 12, 2011)

I was thinking about buying this game. Well today, I had the opportunity to try it out at my friend's place. Let's just say, that buying this game would be the definition of wasting money. 
Buggy as hell, shitty story, boring and unimaginative quests, awful voice acting, terrible controls (on the pc)...
Another mediocre disappointment from today's gaming industry..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's my review 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY4c2BSLQdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

Map with all collectibles is all that is needed. A completionist playthrough, albeit only one, is all that is needed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2011)

I love going through and getting into fist fights with hordes of zombies in this game. I like using weapons but there's something about punching and kicking the legions of the undead a bit more satisfying.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2011)

I stand by what I said: The game needed a dedicater martial artist.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

Rios said:


> I stand by what I said: The game needed a dedicater martial artist.



I fucking agree with this friend.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Here's my review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY4c2BSLQdc[/YOUTUBE]



Wtf is with the ending song?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't like it? It's pretty sexy


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

You should've put the "WHO DO YOU VOODOO BITCH?" theme song. xD

Good stuff though.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen a lot of gameplay of this game, and I kinda disagree that the voice acting is "awful", a complaint people keep bringing up. It's not incredible, but it's not bad. I think the problem is that the game suffers from Bethesda syndrome in that every person you encounter is a expressionless droid that's unsettling to talk to. Evidence has shown that voice acting means f--k all if you don't have the visuals to aid it well.


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2011)

Or you are not meant to really care about those people.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

If you don't think the voice acting is bad, then you surely believe that every single racial stereotype holds true.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah, Krory. Said stereotypes displayed equates not to _bad_ voice acting, simply bad stereotypes.

One day, you'll understand that *pats consolingly*


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Emulating what every twelve year old on the internet does _is_ bad voice acting.

I'm sorry you lack common sense.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

And I'm sorry you know nothing of the world of voice acting. 'Sides, common sense is overrated. Tis why the earth was believed to be flat for so long.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Except that's a demonstration of why common sense is prevalent.

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Common sense prevailing equals that common sense is irrefutably correct, gotcha.

I need to find the dude that misinformed Inu so hard


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Look, there goes the point!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't worry, I got your point, it's just a bad one...
and one that's kinda straying from the topic now that i think about it.

Still, it's a point. And in the end, isn't that what really matters?


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Considering your reply, no. No you did not.

But it's okay.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> If you don't think the voice acting is bad, then you surely believe that every single racial stereotype holds true.



Almost every single one does though...Asians can't drive, blacks speak ghetto and steal, white people bitch every other race is stealing their jobs, there's 10 Mexicans in one house, Arabs smell, gays are over the top cause they love attention, and the list goes on. Does it hold true? No. But more people fulfill the steroytype then you give credit for. 

So the voice acting is this game isn't horrible. I heard far worse. It's nothing special but I'd take it over most JRPG.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> Considering your reply, no. No you did not.
> 
> But it's okay.



And I guess you didn't get mine, so at least we can be wrong together


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Almost every single one does though...Asians can't drive, blacks speak ghetto and steal, white people bitch every other race is stealing their jobs, there's 10 Mexicans in one house, Arabs smell, gays are over the top cause they love attention, and the list goes on. Does it hold true? No. But more people fulfill the steroytype then you give credit for.
> 
> So the voice acting is this game isn't horrible. I heard far worse. It's nothing special but I'd take it over most JRPG.



There's a difference between a few people, most people, or _all_ people. Should I expect a lot of people to bear on those stereotypes? Perhaps. Should I expect every single one of them to? Not particularly.

Also, you forgot every white person ends their sentences with "dude," "totally," or something about fucking their own sister. Every religious person believes everything is demonic possession that is resolve through heavy prayer.

Regardless, Xian's emphasis on "THEY ARE MURDERING MEEEEEE!!!" and "I SEND YOU TO HELL!" is worse than anything in Resident Evil and the infamous Devil May Cry's, "I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!" combined.




Shirker said:


> And I guess you didn't get mine, so at least we can be wrong together



I never claimed to, because I just didn't give two shits.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I'm glad you at least gave one. I guess your posts weren't _completely_ pointless if that was the case.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

It was more like half a shit... maybe a third. Just a glorified turtlehead.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> There's a difference between a few people, most people, or _all_ people. Should I expect a lot of people to bear on those stereotypes? Perhaps. Should I expect every single one of them to? Not particularly.
> 
> Also, you forgot every white person ends their sentences with "dude," "totally," or something about fucking their own sister. Every religious person believes everything is demonic possession that is resolve through heavy prayer.
> 
> ...



Except most Chinese people and most black people I've met speak like that. So meh, never bothered me. Sterotypes suck, but they hold true to a lot of things. Just how it is


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> It was more like half a shit... maybe a third. Just a glorified turtlehead.



If you didnt' give a shit, stop replying to his goddamn posts, son. 

@Crazymtf

Xian doesn't even sound chinese.. wtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol I dunno, nor do I care. Voice acting didn't make me wanna shut it off. That's all I care about.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

I was hoping to have a straight up Mexican badass as one of the playable characters, but I was outta luck.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

There IS a badass Mexican that you can get to mow your lawn in the game, though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Aww they made a game character after me :33


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2011)

Game is fucking retarded unless you want to play multiplayer.  Which I haven't been able to, since I don't like playing with random strangers and all my friends are PC gamers. 

Fucking zombies level up as you level up.  Worst system of enemies in video games, unless it's handled right, which Dead Island fails to do.  You gradually find better and better weapons, not that it matters, as the zombies now have more HPs.  

Game is buggy as hell, as well.  Zombies that you assume are gonna miss you when they attack end up hitting you.  Sometimes I'll throw something and even though it looks like it'll hit, with the bullseye thing and everything, the wrench or bat or whatever ends up going two feet and falling harmlessly at the zombie's feet.  The melee combat is slow and seems unresponsive.  You kick something, and sometimes it knocks a zombie down, and sometimes it doesn't even slow it so it ends up hitting you anyway.  You swing and if the zombie is too far or too close it has less of an impact.  Sometimes you hit a zombie, and again it doesn't even slow it down, so it still gets through and hits you, which staggers you. 

Speaking of that, the fucking infected, the fast zombies, suck ass.  Sometimes you hit it with a thrown weapon and it kills them, sometimes it knocks them prone, and sometimes it doesn't do shit, so it's up your ass.  Around level 17, which is where I'm at now, it seems as if the fast moving zombies hit for two blocks of health, and if there are two of them at a time, you can't really run from them, and you can't really fight them effectively.  If one hits you, you might as well be dead, as the second will be fucking you up the ass.  You can't swing your weapons, and you can't seem to fucking use kicks effectively.  It's bullshit, and frustrating.  Especially when you die and respawn two feet away but without your weapons.  

And then you hop into the big fucking truck.  Now that the zombies have more HPs, running them over doesn't kill them anymore, and it's hard to see out the windows.  You assume that you'll be able to bowl through parked cars, but they're as stationary as stone walls.  Which means you have to use the shitty driving mechanics to try to backup before you're swarmed by zombies that'll slow your ass down.  

Weapons degrade too fast.  And you'd think there'd be a way to pick the order you cycle through them.  I'd prefer to throw knifes and hammers and shit first before wading in with my mace, but I throw a hammer, and the mace pops up.  I try to move it in the equipment wheel so it'll be the last thing I cycle to, but it doesn't do shit.  Still the thing I cycle to second.  I'd rather not throw a baseball bat at a zombie.  One, it's not believable that it'd actually kill it.  Two, it's my most powerful melee weapon, with the longest reach, so I'd prefer to keep it in hand.

The special zombies are bullshit too.  Especially the thugs.  Those assholes, you hit, but it doesn't phase them, so they hit you back.  It's like you have to range them, or use your fury, or Molotov them.  Everytime?  Yeah.  Everytime.  If there is any space, I ended up just running around them.  Wish I could do that through the entire game for all zombies, but I kept running into small spaces packed with zombies so I'd end up surrounded.  

The Hotel level was bullshit, too.  Small space, too dark to see, and your flashlight is solar powered, apparently, so it loses juice in about 30 seconds.  And you're carrying around all these extra batteries, why can't you just pop those things in?  You pick up so much bullshit, and modding stuff is lame the way things degrade.  Be nice if you could just combine shit anyway you felt like it.  

Then I get a gun, and I'm like, aw shit, now I can do shit.  Damn thing does less damage than the fucking pool cues I'm picking up.  Why should I waste bullets and shit when I could just throw a diving knife?  

The game isn't very believable, and apparently it's only fun playing with friends online.  I'm glad I Redboxed it instead of bought it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> There IS a badass Mexican that you can get to mow your lawn in the game, though.



Ima kick your ass. 



martryn said:


> Game is fucking retarded unless you want to play multiplayer.  Which I haven't been able to, since I don't like playing with random strangers and all my friends are PC gamers.
> 
> Fucking zombies level up as you level up.  Worst system of enemies in video games, unless it's handled right, which Dead Island fails to do.  You gradually find better and better weapons, not that it matters, as the zombies now have more HPs.
> 
> ...



U mad bro?


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

It should _not_ take five headshots with a revolver to down a zombie.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats why you play as Purna(or whatever). Sure you are weaker in Act 1(well not really, Hard Knocks + Gender wars(how convenient that all Thugs are male) + your aura is a lot of melee damage) but you do have the most powerful rage ability. And once you get to the guns.......oh my god its a slaughter of unimaginable proportions. Plus some fire added for fun.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 17, 2011)

Rios said:


> Thats why you play as Purna(or whatever). Sure you are weaker in Act 1(well not really, Hard Knocks + Gender wars(how convenient that all Thugs are male) + your aura is a lot of melee damage) but you do have the most powerful rage ability. And once you get to the guns.......oh my god its a slaughter of unimaginable proportions. Plus some fire added for fun.



Shiii- by late act 2 or act 3 (whenever metal scrap and de--bleach become available at shops) your unstoppable. Add that with my striker pistol, detox rifle and shockgun shotgun I am an unstoppable force. 

Shit I can pull headshots without even aiming at the head (fire apparently causes the head to burst) + the 60% (or was it 30%?) longer elemental effects. Only problem I have are the goddamn infected. I swear those motherfuckers show up in the most inconvenient times.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Isn't this how everyone's first time is like? :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZETC2BEUlg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm down two bucks, and I'm disappointed in yet another zombie game.  I was planning on playing it all night, getting my money worth, but not going to happen.  Game is getting hella repetitive, and I'm sick of the little details.  How silly it is to throw a baseball bat.  How stupid the character are.  The really, really shitty movement animations of all NPCs.  Fucking look like hunchbacks.  Constipated hunchbacks.  Game is annoying, clunky, and loses all entertainment value a few hours into it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah. He mad.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea the infected are the very epitome of cheapness. I can see where the creators are coming from. Why bother fine balancing your product when you can put those sprinters in key places where they suddenly appear and bite your ass with little you can do about it. Too difficult? Then make it so when you die you respawn nearby with just a small amount of cash withdrawn and call it a day.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Lolol, people with Infected problems.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2011)

If you get infected I'd say you do have big problems.


----------



## 115 (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't really see why people are having problems with the infected. Unless they surprise attack you it's more often than not 1-hit-kill. If the first hit doesn't get them their ass gets knocked to the ground. 
What I can't stand are the fucking thugs. Trapped in a room with little ammo, broken weapons and no rage with a thug is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2011)

But thats what I've been saying all the time - they can only fuck me up if they surprise me in a scripted scene I have no idea about. Once I know whats ahead of me its a joke, thats what makes this game annoying and silly.

As for Thugs, I believe I said how to fight them without them ever touching you(kicks) one of the first times I posted in this thread but nobody listens. Have problems with the easiest enemy then, I dont care 

EDIT: 

Just to put up a simple scenario so people wont get confused anymore.

Scenario 1 doing the quest for the first time: You pick up a box and put it in place. Now start going for the second one when suddenly "Hmmm I think I hear somethiDGISDHKGKDSGHKSDHGKS"
Scenario 2 doing the quest not for the first time: You pick up a box and put it in place. You know two Infected will suddenly appear behind your back so you calmly turn arond and wait for them, dropkick the first and kick the second, when they are both on the ground you stomp them for good measure "Hmm that was pretty damn easy"

^Dont know how to make it more clear really.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2011)

Been playing the game and am around 15% through it. So far I like it but only one playthrough I think. It's really heavy and sad (I should have figured from the trailer) - I prefer things with a little more humour. Also zombies are pretty spaced out and when playing co-op with 2 others there are moments when 2 people are enough to take out most groups of undead. They should have had it like borderlands whereby the more people who join, the tougher it gets. Maybe it will do later on. 

I think l4d is still my favourite zombie game.


----------



## Rios (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait, it doesnt get tougher when more people play???


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2011)

I dunno honestly (not played it on my own yet), at the moment though - its not really all that challenging


----------



## DedValve (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes it does. When another player joins the number of enemies increases as well as their health. Not sure if their damage increases too.

Also thugs are pussies. Just walk up to them and wait for them to hit, then attack them once, wait for them to scream, then attack them 2-3 times, rinse and repeat until dead...or re-dead in this case.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

...sad?

Wait, someone thinks this game is sad?

I mean... other than the attempts at being seriously-toned and unique are so poorly done that it's pathetic-sad?


----------



## 115 (Sep 18, 2011)

I stand corrected. Infected can be little shits, especially when wielding knives, even when using medikits I was somehow taken down by two infected. Didn't help that the game glitched and made me unable to equip a weapon. Thugs have become easier now that I'm in the higher levels. Though that secret weapon (No. 4) handles the infected pretty well, one stab and their head explodes.

This game is seriously bugged out though. I've fallen through floors, been unable to equip items, heard random screams followed by white screen/black screen/white screen/gray screen followed by insta-death (all on the xbox 360). 

Also favorite line so far in this game:

*Xian* "We must do what is right, we must do the right thing"


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

My favorite line is still "THEY ARE MURDERING MEEEEEEE!!!"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 18, 2011)

People having problems with _Thugs_? They're easy as shit. Mainly since I save up weapons and resort to fighting fodder with my fists (like a real man). Several swings with a shovel should down them.


----------



## 115 (Sep 19, 2011)

^ I was for a while. Though I was using the wrong tactics against them and now they are pretty much fodder. Infected on the other hand, can really pack a mean punch, especially if your first shot against them misses.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 20, 2011)

plvling ftw lolol


----------



## 115 (Sep 21, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> plvling ftw lolol



plvling?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 21, 2011)

Power Leveling?


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 29, 2011)

...jesus christ, Jin, how about doing something ELSE that's epically retarded?

Am I the only one who seriously couldn't care for that little 'accident' she had because it was brought about by her displaying all the common sense of a 5 year old with Creutzfeld-Jakobs disease?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 26, 2011)

Picked up the game for $10 for the PC on Amazon. 

Really need people to play with.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

What a waste of ten dollars.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 26, 2011)

Really 10 dollars, worthless crap


----------

